# Financial Advising in the US



## TARTAN WARRIOR (May 30, 2008)

Hi all, wondering if anyone knew of companies that may look kindly on qualified UK Financial Advisors looking to relocate to the US??? 
Appreciate that i'd need some additional training and possibly examinations in the states, but not sure if there were companies that use UK Advisors to target the expat communities needs???
Any info and advice would be great.
Oh, and before anyone says it.....i've not got a visa, just enquiring at thisd stage.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If I were you, I'd take a look at some of the big UK banks that have offices in the US - HSBC, Barclays (at least in NYC). 

I'd also take a look at the US professional associations for financial advisors and financial planners - something like the Certified Financial Planners here: Certified Financial Planner Board of Standards Inc. or the Financial Planning Association Welcome to the Financial Planning Association They may have some form of reciprocity with your UK qualification and they certainly can help advise you on training and examinations, as well as opportunities for working with expats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have worked in banking/finance and recruiting in that field for a number of years.

This is not a new idea. Unless you have a book of business you will find it very hard to sell yourself. Without a visa even harder.

Have you followed the recent developments in banking/finance in the US? Banks are even laying off producers. The big ones are merging and siloing departments. A lot of good talent is looking for work in this line of work.

I will gladly chat with you on PM to avoid boring others with quotas ...


----------

